# Fat people just don't know nutrition



## Kirk (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, so here we go.  



> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> These people, through lack of understanding of basic nutritional
> principles are perpetuating their weight problems and continuing
> to get fatter



I've learned a lot in my pursuit of losing pounds.  I used to be
an avid weight lifter while in High School.  

I've even taken Nutrition 1301 in college.  I know about food
pyramids, and have close friends that are personal trainers and
one couple that own a gym. 

What am I missing?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2003)

Fad diets are a dime a hundred.  No fat, No meat, no carb, etc.  

The -key- to being fit is very simple to outline.  

*Eat right, breath right, exercize right and avoid stress.*

Much harder to put into play. 

Open any mens magazine (no, not the ones with the 'nekid gurls', and you will find a wonderful diet plan, and workout package, all guarenteed to get you in buff shape in 90 days.

1 problem...You weight 250, should be 175, and the article was geared towards someone 5" taller, who should be 200.  The callorie intake is wrong, and the suggested workout has at least 1 thing you cant do (equipment needed?).  Also, they only gave you 1 meal plan, and chicken 7x a week gets real boring real fast.

They also don't go into enough detail on how to modify things for your situation.  

So you join a gym and talk with their expert.  Unfortunately, many 'experts' know little beyond the fad info, and often do more harm than good.  Doctors often are way behind current information and so continue to promote problem causing sollutions.  Still doing Sit Ups?  Studies have shown that crunches are more efficient and safer for over a decade, yet many trainers still push situps as teh only way to bust your gut.


Simple tips to weight control:
1- understand you body and its needs.  Eat what you need, not what you want

2- get some exercise.  Ride a bike, go for a swim, take a walk.  Better yet, have a good romp with your SO.  (The 30 minute version, not the 5 minute one).

3- Breath better - stop smoking, and minimize your contact with other pollutants.

4- De Stress.  (See#2)  The more stressed you are, the more your body 'stores'.  Try meditation, or something else that will allow you to 'relax'.  

5- Get enough sleep.  (See#4) Your body needs enough sleep to work at peek efficency.  When it is running at poor efficency, it doesnt process foods well, and can tend to store them.



I realize those are -very- simplistic.  We have several folks here who are more versed in the details of diet and nutrition for particular needs, who I hope will add, expand and fill in the blanks I have left.  Doctors for example say spot reduction is a myth, but pro bodybuilders have been doing it for decades.

:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 14, 2003)

I can only share my husbands experience as a life-long warrior in the battle of the bulge. He ate healthy (better than me), was an athlete, baseball & football, aikido. Good endurance in hiking, cycling, etc. But overweight. Finally he went to a weight loss group (I forget which). One of the problems was growing up in a house than served deep plates, and expected every morsel to be gone. (People were starving in China). He started making and eating smaller portions, stopping when he was no longer hungry. Then his dot-com job went away after 9-11, as the tech industry was hit hard. Best thing that could have happened. He now works in sales, on his feet all day, not sitting at a computer.

I don't know if that helps, but smaller portions and change in lifestyle did what no amount of dieting could. He went from a portly 250 to a slim 190 in three years, and has remained trim for the past year! I didn't care about the weight other than the health factor, but he was depressed about it and it really affected his self-esteem. I wish you all the best. 

Try a group if you haven't already- nothing like tips from people who've been there. -Jill

PS: I assumed from your post that you are trying to lose weight. If I'm missing something, well, it wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## cassidy (Jan 14, 2003)

It is much deeper than that.

Do you eat more calories than you burn?

Do you have a portion of a low-glycemic carb with protein at every meal.

Do you eat every two hours/small meals so to NATURALLY raise your metabolism.

Do you weight train?Muscle weighs twice as much as much as fat,and in a resting state burns twice as many calories.


Do you eat carbs after 6:00pm, because carbs=energy.

Do you do cardio where your heart beat is in the range of100-180 for thirty continuous minutes three times a week.

Right down every single thing you eat for a week. Include everythin, like a baked potatoe and the butter or sour cream on it. Be true to yourself and you might be suprised how much you actually eat calories wise.

If you have the discipline to do martial arts and be good at it , then you have the ability to do anything.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> *It is much deeper than that.
> 
> Do you eat more calories than you burn?
> ...




Ok Cassidy I want your help.

I am 6'3" and about 275 lbs. I go up or down about 3 lbs. with no issue.

Normal Diet Monday through Friday.

8 to 12 oz glass of juice for breakfast.

Lunch usually is a chicken breast pita and salad (Greek or Italian Light ) or chicken breast and veggies. I prefer lemon sprayed on my veggies. I like water, but on average have about 4 pops a week total.

Supper can range from a small plate of nachos, to a small can of corn, I also allow myself another glass of juice in the evening. I Also have a handful of peanuts.

Now I know this does not meet your eat every two hours. I cannot on my job. I know medical excuse, I have pulled that one just to get out of a four hour meeting to get something to eat.

I walk at least 1 continuos mile a day. Many days I put in 3 to 5. Snow and slush keep me down to 1 to 3 miles.

I have a cardio work out three times a week for a least 45 minutes a shot if not longer. This is not counting the walking.

I try not to eat before going to bed, 

I drink on average about 40 to 48 oz of water each day.

Supplements I take are only when I am sick and then only Vitamin C and E.

Now according to the charts I should only be at 202 lbs. for 6'3"
I agree that muscle weighs more, and I have more muscle then fat yet, I am about 20-28% body fat in the ab area with the rest of the body being much lower around 10%.

Besides eating every two hours, what can I do?

Seriously looking for your insight.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.msnbc.com/news/857556.asp


BTW the BMI Calculator at the end of this informational article tells me I am obese.

So, I repeat my request to Cassidy or anyone else for that matter.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## cassidy (Jan 14, 2003)

O.K this is all constructive thinking not putting you down in any way.

Breakfast-orange juice. Too much sugar. Try oatmeqal the real stuff it take longer to burn off and it doesn't couse rapid raises in blood sugar levels.

Lunch chicken breat pita,salad with greek dressing or chicken breast and veggies. Throw out the pita and greek dressing. Salad is great try rasberry vin dressing. The veggies and chicken is great. Which veggies though? Try fish,or lean cuts of red meat for variety.

four pops a week. Way to much sugar again..Try diet sodas. They are also a natural diuretic.

Supper plate of nachos no no no no.  Can of corn.no no no. Most people don't know this but corn converts to sugar, as does regular potatoes however sweet potatoes and red potatoes do not. No glass of juice in the evening. Sugar again my kenpo friend.

No way to eat every two hours. Make all of your food or most of it two days ahead of time. Or there are meal replacement bars and drinks,also protein bars or drinks. Also tell your boss before hand you aretrying really hard to loose weight and I 'm sure he won't care if you eat a bar or drink a shake even a chicken breast counts.

Triple your water intake.

So for the most part on your meals over 70% of it and almost all of your carbs come from sugar.  Sugar is not totally bad it is great post workout. Lifting weights or anything requiring muscle contraction uses blood glycogen. You need to replace it after you work out then is when you drink your juice. For instance after lifting weights I drink a shake with orange juice and protein. that is when to drink your juice.

So also try lifting weights not trying to be arnold but lift, it is good for you. Also when you walk a mile people may think you are crazy when they see it but go through the hand motions of your kenpo techniques as you walk it will definately give you a workout.


Hope that helps.

Anymore questions feel free to ask.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> *O.K this is all constructive thinking not putting you down in any way.
> 
> Breakfast-orange juice. Too much sugar. Try oatmeqal the real stuff it take longer to burn off and it doesn't couse rapid raises in blood sugar levels.
> ...



Thanks Cassidy,

First I am not Kenpo :~) that would be Kirk. I do use real lean cuts of read meat to augment and I trim the fat before eating.

As for the Diet pops, I have to say no. I just do Water. Diet pop contains Nutra Sweet which breaks down into  Methyl Alcohol, Formic Acid (* Formic Acid is processed by the liver into Formaldehyde *) and other nasty chemicals.

Thanks for the tip on corn, I like it, yet I usually get the mixed vegetable meddle. I do like the red skin potatoes. Good Idea.

Oh Yeah more information about me, I have a Cholesterol level around 90 to 100. That is it ranges. HDL LDL LVDL are all in range even though they might be near the low end. All other blood levels are within range and good levels with the exception of my Gilbert's Syndrome which means I have elevated Billireubins all the time. So, everything else all looks well, just that trouble some spot around the middle.


----------



## cassidy (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes I realize you weren't kenpo after I posted. Arnis is a great art no one in my area teaches it though. You could go through your techniques from that style while walking though. Also instead of diet sodas crystal light has a lot of flavors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> *Yes I realize you weren't kenpo after I posted. Arnis is a great art no one in my area teaches it though. You could go through your techniques from that style while walking though. Also instead of diet sodas crystal light has a lot of flavors. *



I do the hand techniques all the time. It does help. ANd the stares are no different then normal.

Last I checked Crystal Light had Nutra Sweet also. But, I get the point find something.


----------



## cassidy (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes that is the point.:asian:


----------

